# Dialup modem dials, but doesn't connect.



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm trying to help out my neighbors who still have AOL with a dialup modem. After a power outage, their modem isn't working correctly. The modem dials when trying to connect, but never goes the whole way through with an error code of ac-0311 0x84100817. I can't find anything about the error online. Trying to set up the connection with different numbers through AOL comes back with a failure to connect as well.

I looked in the Device Manager and ran the diagnostic on a device called "PCI Soft Data Fax Modem w/ SmartCP", which I assume is the modem. The diagnostic comes back saying "success." I then tried to run the dialup connection wizard through Vista, but the wizard immediately comes back saying "Wizard cannot continue", "failed to detect Internet Connectivity" and "Windows could not detect a dial-up modem"

Any ideas here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If this happened after a power outage, the modem may have been damaged.

When you attempt to dial, does the modem actually manage to go "off-hook" and try to use the phone line? Listen on an extension and see what happens.


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

What do you mean by that (not sure what I'd be listening for)? I know when I listen to the modem dialing, it makes some weird sounds I've never heard from any I've used before.


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

I've done all these suggestions, none work. http://kapothi.com/?p=166

I tried starting the services necessary, but the "Remote Access Connection Manager" services won't start because of a dependency which isn't starting. The dependency is Secure Socket Tunneling, or something like that, and that won't start because of an Error 1717 "The interface is unknown."

I think I'm just going to get another modem. BTW, any idea why my personal modem has a motherboard connector and my neighbor's doesn't? I figured I could just swap mine with theirs since I don't use it, but I guess it wouldn't work without the connector.


----------

